# The Leeds town hall terror dome



## phill.d (Mar 19, 2008)

*The Leeds town hall-Welcome to the terror dome!*

This was a most unusual & very different explore for me indeed. A good time was had by all.
The Leeds town hall will celebrate It's 150th anniversary in September and I managed to wangle a behind the scenes visit.

The pics look better re sized but i'm using the same photo bucket links from own report cos i'm lazy 






Leeds town hall was the tallest building in Leeds at 262 feet until 1966. It has held this title longer than any other building in the city for a record 108 years.




We had a look around the public places but it was the behind the scenes stuff we really wanted.




Some wind pipes from the mighty organ in the Victoria hall. This is one of the largest musical instruments in the world.




We are now stood inside one of the largest musical instruments in the world. Behind the organ we find this impressive collection of wind pipes. There are 6500 of these pipes in total. Some are as wide as a dustbin and others are as fine as a feather. There are 3 whole floors containing these pipes.









Away from the splendour we descend into the darker side of the town hall. Down in the damp cellar we find the original Victorian cells. These cells are directly below the front steps of the town hall. The Great and Good dignatries of Leeds ascending the steps would be walking above the shamed criminal element below. The conditions down here were were so bad they were considered inhumane for prisoners as long ago as 1902.




This is more like it. Out on to the low roof and up on the organ dome in the hall below.









You can't beat a bit of urban exploration on your city town hall.




Moving up a level to the mighty pillars!




Moving up again we find this winch to lower the Chandeliers in place below.




Next level is the bell itself. This was taken during the night.




There are over 300 steps to reach the clock tower itself. I need to give up smoking lol 




The clock mechanism is protected in it's own time Tardis.




150 year old time piece!




Some old gin bottles have been stashed up there for years.




A door leads out on to a narrow ledge around the clock face.














This wet night shot was on an earlier visit.




WELCOME TO THE TERROR DOME!
The clock face isn’t as high as you can go in the tower. There is another 70 foot climb to the crows nest. The hair raising ascent is via wooden steps. The dome narrows at the top and the stairs change into steeper vertical ladders. The platform at the top you can see supports the very last ladder.














At last I can see daylight shine through the top hatch. The dome is very narrow at this point. The stair treads look very worn indeed. After much creaking, moaning and groaning (The stairs, not me) I slowly climbed higher towards the pinacle.




MADE IT AT LAST AND I’M REALLY NOT HAPPY THERE’S ONLY ONE HANDRAIL HERE!
And what did we find when we got to the top? Yes of course the hatch was locked and we didn’t have the key. This was probably a good thing as standing in the crows nest itself involves balancing on a tiny ledge while you lower the trap door down again. There is very little room up there and the door is the only solid thing to stand on. Considering this is 262ft off the ground i wasn’t too upset it was locked.




Well i’ve got this far and i’m sure not going down without the money shot. Very carefully and slowly you could ease yourself around on top of the ladder and gain some back support. Then steady yourself and push the top of the hatch open with your head. Whilst doing this you took the picture with one hand and held on for dear life with the other. You can see the narrow ledge you need to stand on while you lower the hatch back down. From what i could see these railings look more for decoration than to actually stop you from falling off.









A job well done it was good to be going down the stairs. It was so dark up here I had to use the camera flash for this shot. If i could have seen i had just put my faith in some ladders stood on planks of wood balancing on other planks of wood I definitely WOULD NOT have climbed up there. DON’T look down at the big drop below.




These are just a few of the many shots from the day. I for one will not walk past the town hall and take it for granted again.

My full report, pictures, fact, myth and history about the Town hall here.
http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=265602590&blogID=367054783


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes the building and interior looks great now, something the City can be proud of. Somehow I do not think the new buildings will be looking so good in 150 years time. Some architectural designs 'weather' the passage of time, others sadly soon just age and become uninspiring. Look at the majority of the 60s/70s rubbish that adorns our towns and cities.

By the way, if you had taken a tipple from the gin bottles you would have found they contain clock oils.

You have produced a very nice photographic record, both here and on your site.


----------



## Neosea (Mar 19, 2008)

An interesting place! Who would have thought......



Dirus_Strictus said:


> By the way, if you had taken a tipple from the gin bottles you would have found they contain clock oils.
> 
> You have produced a very nice photographic record, both here and on your site.



Health and safety might have an issue with the gin bottles..

Yes it is a good record, complete.


----------



## Abo (Mar 19, 2008)

Mate, I won't understate! That is f***ing awesome. Nice one! Was this an organised trip or proper infiltration! Fair do's if it was organised, it's still awesome, but if it's infiltration, well, I certainly take my hat off to you sir!


----------



## phill.d (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks guys! yes this was an organised trip but with a difference. The guy responsible for the tour is a BIG fan of my stuff and knows what we get up too! I guess he just turned a very blind eye and kept his head in his hands while we climbed the crows nest. To be honest this actually proved better than a normal explore. We got to see stuff we never would have. It was a real hoot! Especially in your city council town hall. There's certainly a much different view of the place for folk to see now.


----------



## Gibbo (Mar 19, 2008)

Superb report and pics!


----------



## freebird (Mar 19, 2008)

Really great report and pics. Can't believe there was so much to see. It doesn't make a difference whether it is organised or not, it is still chance to explore! Good one.


----------



## RA181 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, that's brilliant! What a fantastic place  Lovely pics too.

RA


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats good stuff, its a fantastic building. I've been wondering about the clock tower in my local town hall, but its nowhere near as good as this.


----------



## King Al (Mar 19, 2008)

Super pics! the Gin bottles are great as is the view, good stuff


----------



## no1rich (Mar 19, 2008)

Hats of to you Fantastic report

Raelly enjoyed this report


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 19, 2008)

Superb report and photos as always, Phill, but even more so! Love the pics of the last ladder. Toe-curling stuff indeed!


----------



## phill.d (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. Kind words indeed. It's nice to show something a little different. Glad you liked it


----------



## krela (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome, you do the building great justice I think. I got a real feel for it.

thank you


----------



## smileysal (Mar 19, 2008)

WOW, that whole place looks absolutely amazing. Can't pick which i like, I love them all. No, the windpipes, both the decorated ones in the main hall, and the hundreds of plain ones behind it. they're my favourites.

Awesome, is the word I'd use to describe the pictures and the report.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## johno23 (Mar 19, 2008)

Absolutely top marks to you guys,some brilliant behind the scenes shots.
awesome report and pictures.

By the way does that organ still work or is it still used at all?? bet it would sound great.


----------



## havoc (Mar 25, 2008)

Cant believe I missed this, excellent report and some superb photos, nice one.


----------



## phill.d (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! Yes the Organ does work. It's had a massive restoration job. We hear it going too. We do like to be beside the sea side never sounded so good lol


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 10, 2008)

Mate thats incredible, how did you manage that?


----------



## Maniac (Aug 10, 2008)

Brillient report! Really good insite into the building, and fantastic photos as well.


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 10, 2008)

AWSOME must of missed it back in march so thanks to mr escort for bumping it back up


----------



## phill.d (Aug 11, 2008)

mexico75 said:


> Mate thats incredible, how did you manage that?



Hi mate. I got a fan of my stuff who works for th council high (ish) up lol 

I wangled this and the pool that way. 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## tarboat (Aug 11, 2008)

I think I'll just say - WOW!!!


----------



## RiF (Aug 11, 2008)

Amazing!!

Give that man, the explore of the year award!!


----------



## phill.d (Aug 11, 2008)

BravoZeRo said:


> Amazing!!
> 
> Give that man, the explore of the year award!!



ha ha. Thanks for that compliment Brave Zero. it gives me a wry smile. I posted that same report on 28D.L months ago. It got put in the recycle bin & trashed straight away lol 
Cheers!


----------



## thompski (Aug 11, 2008)

Fantastic stuff, the main hall and organ are stunning to say the least!

I think I need to start making friends in elected places


----------



## crickleymal (Aug 12, 2008)

Gosh that's a mighty organ you have there. 

There's no way you would have got me out onto that crowsnest, I can see why you were glad it was locked.


----------



## ricmonkey (Aug 12, 2008)

Great report!


----------



## Excrementor (Aug 21, 2008)

That's an impressive organ (hoho) for sure! I'd love to have a tinkle on that, I'm sure I could give Rick Wakeman a run for his money


----------



## andy m (Aug 21, 2008)

Fascinating report and an awesome set of pictures!


----------



## zimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

Excellent stuff 

Liking the tonic bottle alongside the gin


----------



## pdtnc (Aug 21, 2008)

Pretty amazing stuff there guys  impressive indeed.


----------



## phill.d (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. The Yorkshire Evening post are using some of those pictures in a Town hall 150 celebrations feature tomorrow. I think there was something in todays paper about concerts and tours e.t.c.


----------



## OSPA (Aug 21, 2008)

Brilliant quality photographs, some lovely colours in them and well composed, Love the gin bottle shot!! Bravo!


----------



## jock1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

Fantastic photos what a great report.


----------



## Petzl (Aug 29, 2008)

Thats a very interesting report and looked to be a good day out, nice on for that!!!


----------

